# Gaming Notebook Kaufberatung



## Godzilla15 (3. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
auch ich dreh langsam am Rad und verliere die Übersicht beim kauf eines Gaming Notebooks. 
Im Forum habe ich schon ein Beitrag zum Thema gefunden allerdings sind die Links dort leider nicht mehr Aktuell.

So siehts aus: 
Ich will Spiele wie Skyrim, Starcraft 2 , Mass Effect 3 und was noch so in naher Zukunft auf dem Markt kommt mit den Settings High flüssig zocken können.

Ich bin bereit 1300€ für ein ordentliches System auszugeben und habe da mal ein paar zusammengefasst. 

One Gaming Notebook G92 GTX 570[21587]

DevilTech Fragbook 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MySN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus
N75SL-V2G-TZ010V i7/2,2GHz/8GB/1,5TB - Media Markt

Medion
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98014)

Der Medion hat die 570M mit 1.5GB. Wo liegt der Unterschied zur 3GB Version? 
1.5GB für 15" 
3GB für 17" stimmt das so?

Der Asus bietet eine SSD an dafür nur die 635M.

Ein 15" mit der 555M konnte mich bis jetzt noch nicht überzeugen. 

Ich habe Erfahrung mit keinen von diesen Anbietern und bin auch für weiter Vorschläge offen mir schwiert da noch ein Acer für 1050€ und einer ATI 6850 herum.. 

Hoffe auf schnelle und hilfreiche Antworten... 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Alterac (3. März 2012)

Ich würde eher sagen 3GB für 40"


----------



## Godzilla15 (3. März 2012)

Alle so ratlos wie ich? 
es muss doch jmd geben der davon A

hnung hat!?


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2012)

Ich würde eher sagen 3GB für Auflösungen über 2500 * 1600 und Spiele mit mods - zumindest beim Gaming als Verwendungszweck oO

Also das Media Markt ASUS kannste schonmal in die Tonne kloppen xD

1Gb reicht für FullHD, drüber kommen Notebooks gar nicht.
Allerdings würde ich vielleicht schauen, ob du nicht ein Gaming-Notebook erwischt, dass eine 1600 * 900 Auflösung hat und dabei trotzdem eine ähnlich starke GPU wie die GTX570M mit sich bringt, dann kannste höhere Detailstufen einstellen.

Zum Beispiel: Toshiba Qosmio X770-11D (PSBY5E-01X00PGR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder

Acer Aspire 7750G-2678G87Bnkk, Radeon HD 6850 (LX.RB102.105) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Mit FullHD und stärkerer Graka eher sowas wie das Schenker oder das Medion die du bereits rausgesucht hast.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (3. März 2012)

Der Support von Medion soll absoluter Müll sein. Liest man ja auch überall also würde ich Medion nicht kaufen.
Der müsste doch eigentlich reichen oder? 
Toshiba Satellite P775-110 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## joergn (4. März 2012)

Auch wenn der Support von Medion nicht besten Ruf geniesst gibt jedoch auch hier eine interessante Neuauflage des X 7815 (Neu im Shop).

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98013)


----------



## Godzilla15 (4. März 2012)

Danke für die Antworten  

also was ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz versteh ist was an den Notebooks von One,DevilTech und MySN auszusetzten ist.
Die Notebooks haben alle einen Full HD Disyplay und die 570M mit 3GB.
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den 3 Anbietern ist der Preis und das der Devi  einen 8GB Ram mit einer Taktung von 1600 Mhz hat. One und MySN haben einen 8GB Ram mit 1300 Mhz.


----------



## hysterix (4. März 2012)

3GB Grafikspeicher ist bei einem Notebook völig Sinnlos,die nutzt man nie bzw solche Auflösungen kann man damit gar nicht fahren.
1,5 GB is völlig ausreichend.

Hab ja auch die GTX570m drinne und konnte bisher alle Games super flüßig spielen, is ne sehr sehr gute Karte.


Mein Tip für dich:
http://www.hawkforce.de/product_info.php/info/p144_.html/config


----------



## Godzilla15 (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Notebook kostet mich bei Dell dank Gutschein 986,59 €


----------



## 20savas02 (4. März 2012)

ich schließe mich der diskussion mal an 
weil ich auch genau auf so einer suche bin 

ich habe auch das xmg A701 notebooke ins auge gefasst nur soll das display, verarbeitung und der sound nihct so der hammer sein.

das medion MD 98014 ist momentan ganz oben nur habe ich dazu noch keinen test gefunden bzw. mich würde interessieren welcher hersteller die festplatte hat hätte gerne eine seagate momentus xt weil die eine sehr gute leistung für eine 7200 u min festplatte hat

und dell bietet momentan auch ein dell xps 17 mit 3D an

Intel Core i7 2670QM 
44 cm (17.3") FHD 3D WLED True-Life (1920x1080) 1080p 2.0 Mega Pixel mit 3D Brille 
3GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 555M Grafikkarte - 3D Capable 
8GB Ram 
BlueRay Combo Laufwerk (kein Brenner) 
750Gb Serial ATA Festplatte 7200 U/Min 

ca. 1223 Euro 


alles sehr kompliziert hoffe das wir da echt was finden


----------



## 20savas02 (4. März 2012)

so das hier wäre meine absoulte schmerzensgrenze an geld:

deviltech

              Bildschirm: 17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare Technologie             
              Betriebssystem: kein             
              Sprache Betriebssystem: Deutsch ( Falls Betriebssystem ausgewählt )             
              Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie             
              Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2670QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.10GHz Turbo Modus [+79€]             
              Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+49€]             
              Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 570M mit 3,0 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11 [+19€]             
              Festplatte: Seagate Momentus XT, 500GB, 4GB Hybrid, 7200U/Min. [+39€]             
              Festplatte 2: kein             
              CD DVD Blu-Ray: Blu-Ray-Brenner: 4x Blu-Ray Brennen 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-R [+62€]             
              Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound             
              Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem             
              Wireless Netzwerkkarte: Integrierte DevilTech Wireless-Karte + Bluetooth             
              WebCam: Integrierte 2.0 Megapixel Kamera


----------



## Godzilla15 (4. März 2012)

Jemand der mit mir fühlt  

Den Dell den du gepostet hast hab ich auch zusammengestellt nur ohne 3D Bildschirm für 980 Taken. 
Den Devil hatte ich auch so zusammengebaut für 1250 Euro ! 
Bis jetzt bin ich auch soweit das ich den Devil kaufe .... mir Fehlt nur die Bestätigung das der sein Geld wert ist und ich dann Spiele wie Skyrim ruckelfrei auf High zocken kann.


----------



## spritzer (4. März 2012)

für mich persönlich schließt sich das Wort Gaming im Bezug auf Notebook aus. Einerseits verlierst du mit einem solchen Notebook eben den den Vorteil gegenüber eines Desktop PCs: 
Das Mobilsein. Mit diesen Notebooks kannst du wenns hochkommt maximal eine dreiviertelstunde ohne Strom Spielen. 
Mit Hinsicht auf dieses Problem, ist für mich der Kauf eines solchen Notebooks abgehakt. Ausserdem bekommt man für die Preise viel Stärkere Hardware für einen Desktop PC.


----------



## Godzilla15 (4. März 2012)

Ich bin beim Bund und unter der Woche in der Stube. Da ist das Notebook nunmal das beste Unterhaltungsmedium. Auf der Stube kann ich mir kein Komplettrechner aufbauen (leider)!

Ich hatte also nicht vor mich mit dem Ding 3 Stunden in Wald zu setzten und zu zocken... ^^


----------



## hysterix (4. März 2012)

Hab dir ja schon per PM ebend geschrieben, das ich HawKForce empfhele, denn der Service dort ist erste Sahne.


----------



## 20savas02 (4. März 2012)

ja aber hawkforce ist teuer da gehen die 17" erst bei 1240 euro los...

ich schwanke nur noch zwischen deivl tech

Bildschirm: 17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare Technologie 
Betriebssystem: kein 
Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2670QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.10GHz Turbo Modus [+79€] 
Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+49€] 
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 570M mit 3,0 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11 [+19€] 
Festplatte: Seagate Momentus XT, 500GB, 4GB Hybrid, 7200U/Min. [+39€] 
Festplatte 2: kein 
Blu-Ray-Brenner: 4x Blu-Ray Brennen 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-R [+62€] 
Soundkarte: Intel High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound THX 
Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem 
Wireless Netzwerkkarte: BIGFOOT Wireless-Lan Killer N ( ohne Bluetooth ) [+29,90]  

da bin ich dann so bei 1340 euro!!!! 


oder 

http://www.chiligreen.com/shop/configurator.asp?serie=411&id=11742

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98014)


----------



## hysterix (5. März 2012)

Also der Service bei DevilTech is nich der beste.
Was Medion angeht kann ich nix sagen hatte noch kein Service Fall, aber mein X6819 is genial 
Also von beiden würde ich das Medion nehmen, alleine weil ich halt mit meinem sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## 20savas02 (5. März 2012)

endlich einer der ein medion notebook hat ich suche schon das ganze inet ab...

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98013)

das ist momentan meine absoulte 1. wahl was preis/leistung angeht denke ich zumindest...

nur wie sieht es mit treibern aus? ich hatte vor 10 jahren mal ein aldi notebook und da muste ich immer medion treiber nehmen ist das immer noch so?
wie sieht es mit bios aus kann ich das selber updaten oder ist das auch wieder so ein medion kack?
welchen hersteller haben die den bei dir verbaut RAM, Mainboard, Festplatte etc.


hoffe du kannst mir helfen habe echt angst für das geld mist zu kaufen das ding soll paar jahre halten


----------



## Godzilla15 (5. März 2012)

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98013) das für 1300 und ich nehm es !


----------



## hysterix (7. März 2012)

Also.Speicher ist von Hynix verbaut der ist sehr gut. Die Platte ist von Hitachi is sehr flink 
Ich habe 0 Treiber Probleme  Bios kann man Updaten aber gibt noch keine Updates 
Auch das säubern des Lüfters is sowas von Easy  Ich habe auch die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht und das ging auch sehr sehr Easy Welches Mainboard direkt verbaut ist, kann man so nicht sagen, das zeigt er nicht an.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




20savas02 schrieb:


> endlich einer der ein medion notebook hat ich suche schon das ganze inet ab...
> 
> MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98013)
> 
> ...


----------



## 20savas02 (7. März 2012)

vielen dank für diese antwort das erleichtert meine entscheidung immens 
hast du auch eine sdd drinnen?


----------



## phila_delphia (7. März 2012)

Ich denke, dass die Geräte von Medion das beste Preis/Leisuntgsverhältnis haben (nicht umsonst beitet die PCGH ihre Gamingnotebooks gerade in Zusammenarbeit mit medio an). Über den Service bei Medion kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.

Bei den anderen, von Dir vorgestellten Notebooks sind die Grundkomponenten in der Regel sehr ähnlich. _Hier lohnt es sich auf den Service zu achten._ Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und nach meiner sehr guten Erfahrung mit mysn wegen ein paar Kröten bei einem anderen Montuer bestellt. Das habe ich bitter bereut. Als mein xmg501 im vergangenen Jahr einen Aussetzer mit der Platte hatte, haben die Jungs von mysn gleich geholfen. Bei der Hotline geht tatsächlich jemand ran und man verbringt nicht halbe Tage in der Warteschleife und bei Bedarf wirst Du auch direkt in die Werkstatt verbunden. Auch beim BIOs-flash habe ich vom mysn-Support Hilfe bekommen.

Vielleicht hilft Dir auch dieser Link weiter Top Notebooks und Laptop Test Vergleiche auf notebookjournal.de. Abgeshen davon würde ich meinem Vorredner zustimmen, wenn er sagt, dass 1.5 / 3 GB für die Grafikkarte keinen Unterschied macht. Auf jeden Fall ist die 570m preisleistungsmäßig eine sehr gute Karte, die sich sogar übertakten läßt. Vergleiche hierzu gerne diesen Thread (dreht sich zwar um die 580m aber dort haben auch Leute mit 560/570m Ihre Erfahungen beschrieben): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/177348-gtx-580m-uebertakten.html.

Soweit einmal von mir.

Grüße


----------



## Godzilla15 (7. März 2012)

Gut , ich denke ich werde alles noch mal durchrechnen. Wie sind die Lieferzeiten bei MySN? ich würde gern noch bis nach der Cebit warten und schauen was sich Preis/Leistungstechnisch ändern. Bis zum 2.4 brauche ich das Notebook unbedingt 

Grüße


----------



## hysterix (7. März 2012)

Nein ich habe keine SSD drinne aber wird demnächst noch kommen,aber ich finde die Platte schon sehr schnell die verbaut ist und bin mit der sehr zufrieden 



20savas02 schrieb:


> vielen dank für diese antwort das erleichtert meine entscheidung immens
> hast du auch eine sdd drinnen?


----------



## hysterix (7. März 2012)

Im übrigen läst sich die GTX570m super OC, bei mir läuft die ohne Probs auf GPU 730 MHZ


----------



## 20savas02 (7. März 2012)

wie würdest du den die allgemeine verarbeitung einschätzen?

knackt schon was oder wirkt was billig?


----------



## 20savas02 (7. März 2012)

ich habe auch mal bisschen geguckt 
und das gehäuse vom fragbook und die des xmg p711 ist identisch 
was den bildschirm angeht weiß ich es nicht so genau aber die letzten test waren alle gut...

ich denke einfach das viele leute so wie ich auch schlechte erfahrungen mit medion gemacht haben bzw. medion immer eine aldi marke ist...

nur die letzten 3 notebooks in  der preisklasse haben alle gute bewertungen bekommen 

ich denke ich warte noch 2 wochen bis mal ein test kommt

ich weiß sowieso nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll


und selbst unter den top 10 ist das medion auf der 5


----------



## hysterix (7. März 2012)

Also ich hatte nen Asus G73 vorher. Bei mir knackt nix etc und finde die Verarbeitung eine 2+ 
Das einzigste is halt das DVD LW das nervt,aber das war auch beim Asus recht laut und nervig aber auch nur wenn man CDs eingelesen hat bei DVDs selber is es leise. Aber das Problem haben alle Notebooks.
Und was heißt billig? Du mußt bedenken, das du nen Alienware mit gleicher Ausstattung bei knapp 2000 Euro bekommst. Sicher is die Quali was das Gehäuse angeht die LichtShow Effekte besser,aber ich spiele mit meinem Book kein Fussball etc und ich finde für den Preis beim Medion gibt es NICHTS besseres. Medion hat sich sehr gut gemacht und Lenovo hat Medion nicht umsonst aufgekauft. Ich war früher immer Medion Gegener aber mich hat das X6819 überzeugt und ich würde immer wieder zu einem Medion geifen, es is mir treu es bringt dicke Leistung und auch die Verarbeitung reicht mir völlig aus und ich hab spaß mit dem Gerät. Ich würde mir eine beleuchtete Tastatur wünschen aber kann damit Leben da das Display sehr hell ist sieht man die Tasten dennoch im dunkeln sehr gut. Im übrigen is das Display wirklich sehr sehr gut.





20savas02 schrieb:


> wie würdest du den die allgemeine verarbeitung einschätzen?
> 
> knackt schon was oder wirkt was billig?


----------



## 20savas02 (8. März 2012)

so habe noch mal alles durchgelesen und es ist alles daselbe 
mysn, deviltech, medion alles selbes gehäuse und bildschirm 
die tasten sind nicht so gut bei allen 3en
und alle habe 08/15 boxen wobei mir das egal ist weil ich ne 5.1 anlage zu hause habe und sonst kopfhörer


medion hat den besten preis.

wenn ich mit bei mysn ein notebook zusammenbaue bin ich bei 1460 
mit ssd, 8gb ram, 320gb hdd gtx570 mit 3gb ram

bei deviltech noch bisschen teurer

keins der boards hat die nvidia optimus technik d.h. das die interne grafikkarte von cpu genutzt wird


----------



## Godzilla15 (8. März 2012)

Ich würde das Medion kaufen wenn da nicht diese blöde Cebit wäre. Ich hab angst das ich mir heute das Notebook für 1400 kaufe und "Morgen" kostet es 1300 weil neue Gamingnotebooks auf dem Markt kommen und es ein Preisfall gibt.... !! 
Schon jetzt hat MySN "Cebithammer" im Angebot  

Grüße


----------



## Dr.Bishop (8. März 2012)

Das ist leider immer so mit der Technik.......
Mit den Medion schleppis machste auf jedenfall keinen Fehler.
Werde mir auch die Tage eines bestellen.


----------



## Godzilla15 (8. März 2012)

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98013)

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98014)

XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") 
• 43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
• NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M 3072MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2670QM - 2,20 - 3,10GHz 6MB
• 8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
• 750GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.5 (ST9750420AS)
• Blu-ray Combo (Blu-ray Lesen / DVD Multinorm) -ohne Softw.
• Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• ohne Betriebssystem
1.325,00 €


Eins von den 3en soll es werden ;'D

Hammer finde ich das die noch Versand haben wollen bei som Preis!!!!!!!


----------



## Alterac (8. März 2012)

Wenn du da Telefonisch anrufst, kann man oft noch ein bisschen was rausholen.

Habe mal in einem Alienware Forum gelesen und sehr viele haben Rabatte oder

eine erweiterte Garantie erhalten. Musst du halt sagen, dass du erst 1300

gespart hast oder mal nett fragen.


----------



## Godzilla15 (8. März 2012)

Genau, ich hab nämlich gerade mal so nach Gutscheinen geschaut und da gab es schon viele nur leider sind alle abgelaufen oder nur in der Schweiz verfügbar : ( 
Ich ruf gleich Morgen an und bestelle dann denke ich ...  wenn ich weiß welches haha


----------



## Alex555 (8. März 2012)

Bei 1325€ würde ich folgendes überlegen: 
Du holst dir stattdessen das XMG P501 Pro, das zwar nur 15,6" groß ist, aber dafür schneller ist! Folgende Komponenten: 
 I7 2670QM 
 1x 4GB DDR3 Ram 1333mhz (nur 1 von 4 slots belegt) 
 500GB Seagate Momentus 7200rpm 7200.4 
 Blu-Ray Combo (Bluray lesen, DVD Multinorm)
 ABER DAFÜR!! 
 HD 6990M 2048MB GDDR5 
Preis: 1368€ 
Sind zwar 68€ mehr, jedoch ist die Grafikkarte wirklich schneller. Die HD 6990M ist auf GTX 580M Niveau beziehungsweise schneller. 
Das von dir konfigurierte NB ist auch eine gute Kombination, doch die von mir genannte ist noch einen Ticken schneller 
Hab von mysn bisher nur gutes gehört, kannst also beherzt zugreifen.


----------



## 20savas02 (8. März 2012)

nabend

desto mehr ich lese desto mehr will ich ausgeben ^^

-diese nvidia optimus technik ist auch nicht schlecht kann auch kein notebook von denen
-eine ssd hätte ich auch gerne aber schweine teuer
-der sound bei den notebooks ist auch 08/15

am ende sind alle gleich....auch von den komponenten!!!

bei mysn habe ich angerufen beim preis lässt sich nix machen das ist alles sehr eng kalkuliert,
als ich meinte das medion ein notebook hat mit der und der ausstattung, aber ich gerne bei mysn kaufen würde.
wurde er richtig pissig....

hier meine zusammenstellung von mysn::.

XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") 
•  43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
•  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M 3072MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2670QM - 2,20 - 3,10GHz 6MB
•  8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
•  320GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9320423AS)
•  64GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 830 Series (MZ-7PC064D/EU)  (angeblich schnellste ssd!!)  (Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme)
•  Blu-ray Combo (Blu-ray Lesen / DVD Multinorm) -ohne Softw.
•  Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
•  ohne Betriebssystem
•  Microsoft Office 2010 Starter (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7)
•  Tastatur DEUTSCH

1404 Euro ???? was sagt ihr 

ein 17" soll es aber schon sein...was kleineres brauche ich nicht... was gestern bei media markt notebooks gucken 15 ist schon arg klein


----------



## optikboom (8. März 2012)

Also nach der CeBit kann ich nur sagen X! M! G!. 
(obwohl die vorher auch schon genial waren)
Vernünftige Notebooks/ Konfigurationen wurden oben gepostet.


----------



## 20savas02 (8. März 2012)

shit vll. sollte ich zur cebit und direkt am stand kaufen 
da kann man sicher noch bisschen handeln...

ich warte noch 1 woche nach der cebit ab ob sich was tut sonst kaufe ich das so


----------



## phila_delphia (8. März 2012)

Du hast nach den xmg Lieferzeiten gefragt... Nun ich habe damals mit Overnightexpress bestellt (Nachnahme) und das Notebook war pünktlich am nächsten Morgen da .

Im Übrigen würde ich den Post #35 von Alex unterstützen. Ich habe auch das P501 Gehäuse, das ich für gut befinde (besonders das Display). Ich steh ohnehin eher auf kleinere Notebooks. 17.3 wäre mir zu groß... Auch die Ati 6990m ist sicher ne gute Wahl und zumindest stärker als die 570m (Ob sie auch fitter ist als die GTX580m wage ich, aufgrund deren OC Reseven, allerdings zu bestreiten). Für den Preis ein klasse System.



20savas02 schrieb:


> hier meine zusammenstellung von mysn::.
> 
> XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
> • 43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
> ...


 
Zu Deiner Konfiguration... Ich selbst denke: Lass die SSD weg un nimm dafür insgesamt ne größere Platte, die Du dann partitionierst. Das ist billiger und du hast mehr davon. Denn was macht es schon, ob Dein Windows in 20 oder 30 Sec oben ist (braucht bei meiner Momentus XT 500GB nicht mal so lange). Ich hatte in meinem ersten Gamingbook auch nur ne 320er und habe mich dann sehr geärgert, weil sie schneller voll war, als ich das gedaht hatte... Der Rest ist in Ordnung, wo bei Du, wie gesagt mit der von Alex genannten Kombination, was Gaming angeht sicher besser bedient bist! Und überleg Dir das auch mit dem 17 Zoll. Was willst Du mit so einem riesen Brett, wenn es ohnehin nicht mehr Bildpunkte hat?!? Im Gegenteil kommt die Skalierung (wenn Du z.B. zum Spielen auf 1600x900 herunter stellst) auf dem Kleineren Display mit gleicher Pixelzahl auch besser rüber... Sind natürlich alles nur so Gedanken...

Grüße

P.S.: Abgesehen davon freue ich mich mit Dir. Konnte es damals auch kaum erwarten bis mein Book da war .


----------



## Dr.Bishop (8. März 2012)

Das einzige was man auf der CeBit kaufen kann ist überteuertes Essen und Trinken, aber das war es auch schon......
Und was XMG angeht, najaaaa viele Hype um nichts.


----------



## phila_delphia (8. März 2012)

Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Und was XMG angeht, najaaaa viele Hype um nichts.


 
Hm... Ich weiß nicht, ob es um Hype geht? Ich habe auf jeden Fall erlebt, dass der Service schwer in Ordnung ist und gerade das wäre - nach meinem letzten Fehlgriff - beim nächsten Kauf wieder entscheidend.

Was nützt es mir, wenn ich irgendwo nen Fuffi spare, aber dann in der Luft hänge, sobald ich Hilfe brauche?!

Grüße

P.S.: Dabei geht es nicht darum andere Hersteller zu diskreditieren. Ich denke z.B. dass Medion sich extrem gemausert hat und was die P/L angeht derzeit die besten Geräte anbietet.


----------



## 20savas02 (9. März 2012)

kann ich das laptop eigentlich auch an den full hd fernseher anschließen und darüber zocken?

sollte doch kein problem sein über hdmi?

also ich habe momentan eine 160 gb festplatte ^^ und die hat noch 60gb frei 
sind aber auch keine games drauf 

ich denke nur 1400 wollte ich ausgeben und ne ssd als systemfestplatte und für programme 
ist vll. nicht schlecht


----------



## hysterix (9. März 2012)

Also meins hab ich ab und zu mal über hdmi an einem 47 Zoll Sony Full HD am laufen ohne Probleme 
Ob es sich lohnt bis nach der Cebit zu warten kann man nicht sagen, keiner hat ne Glaskugel, Fakt ist, das die neuen Kepler GPUs verbaut werden,aber obs gleich nach der Cebit is wer weiß^^ Ich glaube aber auch nicht, das die Books die jetzt 1300 kosten denn für 1000 Euro gibt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die GTX570m die beste Karte bzw die HD6970. Ich kann alle spiele bisher in FHD zocken ind High Details und bin sehr zufrieden. So große Grafik Kracher kommen ja eh nicht raus , man kann sich ja im Grunde an BF3 messen das wird so die Grafik sein was HighEnd ist auch in diesem Jahr und nächsten bleiben wird und das kann ich super zocken mit der GTX570m.
Ne 60 GB SSD reicht dicke aus für System hatte ich im Asus G73 auch.




20savas02 schrieb:


> kann ich das laptop eigentlich auch an den full hd fernseher anschließen und darüber zocken?
> 
> sollte doch kein problem sein über hdmi?
> 
> ...


----------



## phila_delphia (9. März 2012)

Ja, das mit dem warten auf die CeBit ist so ne Sache...

Im letzten Jahr hat es bis September gedauert bis die neuen Modelle der Grafikkarten (GTX580m) dann tatsächlich verfügbar waren. Und interessanter Weise werden die "alten" Modelle dann auch nicht unbedingt billiger sondern die neuen sind erst mal teurer und nach einer kurzen Übergangsphase werden die älteren dann einfach aus dem Programm genommen. So habe ich es bei meinen letzten beiden Notebookkäufen jedenfalls erlebt.

Im Zweifel würde ich lieber jetzt ein ausgereiftes und gutes Produkt (für das es auch schon die entsprechenden Treiber gibt) kaufen statt ewig auf den "Vogel auf dem Dach" zu warten. Neuere Karten und CPUs wird es immer geben (Wie weise von mir ).

Um die "Zukunftssicherheit" in puncto Spiele brauchst Du Dir meiner Meinung nach im Moment jedenfalls keine Sorgen machen, denn Dank der "Konsolenbremse" wird es, wie auch hysterix schreibt, so schnell keine wahnsinnigen Neuerungen geben.

Grüße

P.S. Das mit dem Fernseher ist über HDMI kein Problem. Ich hab mir allerdings noch nen xbox-Controller geholt, weil ich keinen Schreibtisch vor dem Fernseher habe


----------



## Godzilla15 (9. März 2012)

http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...=Kategoriekachel-Hotspots&utm_term=30013685A1

kann ich mir hier noch eine SSD bei Bedarf einbauen oder sind da alle Slots vergeben? 


Kann das Gaming-Headset was ? Jmd Erfahrung damit?


----------



## hysterix (9. März 2012)

1 Slot ist noch Frei also kannst du da noch eine SSD rein bauen


----------



## Godzilla15 (9. März 2012)

Hab gerade mal geschaut bei dem Medion x7815 mit 1TB wird im Video gesagt das 1 Slot frei ist und bei der mit 120GB SSD wird gesagt das 1 Slot frei ist. Bei der 1.5TB Version sind 2x 750GB Platten verbaut. 

Bis jetzt kauf ich mir die 1TB Version und später rüste ich nach  

Morgen fahr ich zur Cebit und dann werde ich mit MySN versuchen zu verhandeln ;D


----------



## hysterix (9. März 2012)

genau  Ich bekomme meine 640GB nicht mal voll die mir dicke reicht,dazu ne 60GB SSD die reicht denn fürs System und man is glücklich^^




Godzilla15 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut bei dem Medion x7815 mit 1TB wird im Video gesagt das 1 Slot frei ist und bei der mit 120GB SSD wird gesagt das 1 Slot frei ist. Bei der 1.5TB Version sind 2x 750GB Platten verbaut.
> 
> Bis jetzt kauf ich mir die 1TB Version und später rüste ich nach
> 
> Morgen fahr ich zur Cebit und dann werde ich mit MySN versuchen zu verhandeln ;D


----------



## Dr.Bishop (9. März 2012)

Versteh nicht was ihr alle auf der CeBit Kaufen/Verhandeln wollt 
Da wird euch niemand etwas verkaufen (auser Essen und Trinken)...


----------



## 20savas02 (9. März 2012)

versuchen kann man es ja 

godzilla schau dir das mal an das board 
und sag mal wieder sound ist...vll. sind die boxen ja auch bei alle gleich

achso eine sache ist mir noch eingefallen 

2x4gb ram oder 1x8gb ram 
später kommt vll. noch mehr dazu 
nur ist das leitungsmäßig ein unterschied? 
gibt es noch wie damals dual channel betrieb?


----------



## Kangee (10. März 2012)

Hi @ll,

lese diese Thread gerade weil ich mir auch gerne ein Gaming-Notebook zulegen möchte.
Das hier bereits erwähnte *Medion Erazer X6819* interessiert mich sehr vom Preis/Leistung Wert.
Allerdings zocke ich nicht nur, sondern muss private/beruflich auch hin und wieder mal *konzentriert arbeiten* am PC.
Das Notebook müsste daher *im Office-Betrieb leise sein* und besonders kein "nerviges" Lüftergeräusch von sich geben (manchmal entwickeln Lüfter ja so nen Hohen-Ton).

Können die, die das Medion Erazer X6819 haben, kurz berichten wie sich das Notebook im Office betrieb verhält. Und auch wie laut das Laufwerk ist? (Ohne falsche Bescheidenheit bitte)

Vom Asus G74SX habe ich ja gelesen, dass dieses leise sein soll. Aber das Notebook hat nur eine GTX560m, ist in anderen Punkten auch schlechter und kostet deutlich mehr (das bessere Display juckt mich nicht so) im Vergleich mit dem X6819.

Viele Grüße,
Kangee

P.S.:
Zocke spiele wie SC2, Mass Effect, Star Wars Old Republic. (Shooter eher weniger - lege insgesamt auch nicht so den Wert darauf Spiele mit max. Auflösung und Grafik-Qualität zocken zu können)


----------



## 20savas02 (10. März 2012)

Medion Erazer X6819 (MD97908) Notebook im Test Das Nonplusultra von Medion auf notebookjournal.de das steht alles ganz gut drinne dort habe ich auch alle meine tests gelesen


----------



## Dr.Bishop (10. März 2012)

Kangee schrieb:


> Hi @ll,
> 
> lese diese Thread gerade weil ich mir auch gerne ein Gaming-Notebook zulegen möchte.
> Das hier bereits erwähnte *Medion Erazer X6819* interessiert mich sehr vom Preis/Leistung Wert.
> ...


 

Naja also wenn du einen leises Notebook suchst, definitiv kein Gaming Notebook


----------



## Alex555 (10. März 2012)

eigentlich wäre für ruhiges arbeiten und andererseits zocken optimus perfekt. 
Wenn die dedizierte Graka nicht gebraucht wird, wird der integrierte chip verwendet und deshalb sollte das NB dann auch nochmal leiser werden.


----------



## Godzilla15 (10. März 2012)

Sooo ich war heute auf der Cebit. Den Stand von MySN habe ich auch gefunden ...... erhofft hatte ich mir ein wenig Auskunft über die Preisentwicklung in den nächsten 2 Wochen. Das Personal dort war allerdingt.... Weiblich , Blond und hat mit Schlüsselanhänger umher geworfen .... Auskunft geben konnte mir da KEINER ! :/ 
Hab allerding das P711 getestet und Mass Effekt 3 gespielt :'D 
Das Notebook scheint mir ein sehr robustes zu sein. Das Spiel lief super flüssig und sah klasse aus... ein wenig zu Dunkel aber das kann auch an den Einstellungen gelegen haben. 
Sonst viel mir nichts besonderes auf ... außer das Personal halt :'D 

Ich werde bei Medion bestellen da das Gehäuse das gleiche ist und die Leistung besser!  
An Msi kam ich garnicht dran die haben sich nämlich in einem abgesperrt Bereich aufgehalten. Intel hat seine neuen Ultrabooks vorgestellt und sonst war NICHTS besonderes zu sehen. 
Kan mir also nicht vorstellen das sich großartig etwas an den Preisen ändert. Wäre auch zu schön 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## 20savas02 (11. März 2012)

warte noch mal bis mo/dimit bestellen 
habe mysn noch mal eine mail geschickt 
wegen preis etc. vll. geht ja doch noch was 

habe wegen angebot etc. angefragt...ich werde wohl bei mysn bestellen auch wenn die antwort negativ ausfallen wird!!!


den klang der boxen hast nicht gehört oder?
wie kam für dich den die verarbeitung rüber? bzw tastatur und mauspad?


----------



## Godzilla15 (11. März 2012)

den klang der boxen hab ich nicht testen können 
die Tastertur war meiner meinung nach etwas schwergängig als hätte jmd cola drüber gekippt!
das mauspet hingegen war super.  

Ich kauf mir das von medion und rüste eine ssd nach. 
würde auch lieber bei mysn bestellen aber bin da bei 1350€ohne Os!


----------



## 20savas02 (11. März 2012)

ja das os ist nicht das problem

ich will nur eine ssd 

und da gibt es ja auch schon 1000 unterschiede und dann bin ich schon bei 1500 euro 

mal abwarten was mysn morgen schreibt und dann bestelle ich anfang der woche...so wie ich das überall gelesen habe 
stimmt das wirklich mit dem service.
seit 1 woche lese ich jeden abend foren über foren 
momentan bin ich dabei welche ssd 
die samsung 830 128gb oder die crucial m4 128gb


gibt es den jemand der interesse an meinem alten system hat ^^

AMD XP 2200+ läuft aber seit 5 Jahren auf XP3200+
2GB DDR2 400MHZ RAM G-Skill Performenc Ram (Top latencen Zeiten war damals echt teuer ^^)
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
2x 80GB HDD 7200 U/Min im Raid0 verbund
und eine ATI x1950Pro AGP Grafikkarte 
1 DVD Brenner
1 DVD Laufwerk
1x Diskette
und Frontpanel mit 2xUSB und 3x Audio

in einem schicken Silbernengehäüse mit abschließbarer Front ^^

Windows Leistungsindex 3,6


----------



## lukyluke (11. März 2012)

20savas02 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das os ist nicht das problem
> 
> ich will nur eine ssd
> 
> ...



Beide SSDs sind sehr gut! Ich habe die Crucial und bin völlig zufrieden. Du kannst selber entscheiden welche du nehmen willst!


----------



## Godzilla15 (11. März 2012)

Wie der Service ist liegt meiner Meinung nach auch an einem selber. daher bestelle ich bei Medion 
gehäuse das selbe ,bessere Leistung ,Os und billiger


----------



## joergn (11. März 2012)

@Godzilla15

Für welches Medion hast du dich denn entschieden?


----------



## Godzilla15 (11. März 2012)

Ich hab mich für das MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD97962) entschieden.


----------



## hysterix (11. März 2012)

na denn viel spaß damit und Berichte sind gern gelesen 



Godzilla15 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für das MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD97962) entschieden.


----------



## Godzilla15 (11. März 2012)

Ich werde einen Bericht verfassen


----------



## 20savas02 (11. März 2012)

ich entscheide mich morgen aber momentan ist es wohl dieses system 
auch wenn der preis hart ist 
dafür sollte das system die nächsten jahre ohne probleme überstehen

													XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") 
•  43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
•  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M 3072MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2670QM - 2,20 - 3,10GHz 6MB
•  8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
•  128GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 830 Series (MZ-7PC0128D/EU)
•  320GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9320423AS)
•  Blu-ray Combo (Blu-ray Lesen / DVD Multinorm) -ohne Softw.
•  Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE


*1.510,00 €*


----------



## Godzilla15 (11. März 2012)

Du willst mit 448GB Speicher auskommen? 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Mein System ist bestellt


----------



## Lan_Party (11. März 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Also nach der CeBit kann ich nur sagen X! M! G!.
> (obwohl die vorher auch schon genial waren)
> Vernünftige Notebooks/ Konfigurationen wurden oben gepostet.


 Naja, kommt drauf an nech.  Als ich an einem der Laptops war bin ich mit meinem Pranken an das Touchpad kollidiert. 
Insgesamt fand ich die Dinger auch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## 20savas02 (11. März 2012)

locker 
was willst den da alles drauf hauen 
128gb ssd nur für programme und win7 das komme ich immer mit aus 
habe jetzt ja nur 160gb und selbst da sind noch 60 frei sind auch keine spiele etc. drauf 
filme sind auf einer ext. 

ich würde eher sagen ich weiß gar nicht wohin mit dem speicher ^^


wann soll es den da sein?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (11. März 2012)

Du zahlst über 1500€ für ein System das du bei Medion für 1199€ bekommst......nicht schlecht


----------



## Godzilla15 (11. März 2012)

also ich komm damit nicht aus . 128Gb für Programme okay. Aber 320 dann noch so... ohwe ^^ da würde ich dran verrecken.


----------



## 20savas02 (12. März 2012)

naja bei medion sind 2 festplatte bzw 1 festplatte drinne ohne ssd 
die festplatte beim medion haben 5400 u/min 
und ich nehme die M4 ssd dann kostete das notebook 1450 euro

bis jetzt weiß ich nicht nicht welches notebook ^^ 
warte auf godzilla review hrhr


----------



## hysterix (12. März 2012)

Wer hat der kann oder wie war das??^^ Finde ich aber auch Schwachsinnig, für 1500 Euro bekommt man eins mit ner HD6990m die noch mal ne ganze Ecke Leistungsfähiger ist wie die GTX570m. 

Hier ml paar etwas ältere Benchmarks von mir mit meinem X6819.
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16358462
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2477646



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Du zahlst über 1500€ für ein System das du bei Medion für 1199€ bekommst......nicht schlecht


----------



## Godzilla15 (12. März 2012)

Ja, ich hoffe der Versand ist schnell. 
Das Thema Support wurde ja bei Medion bemengelt. Ich hab das Glück das der Kundensupport in Mühlheim an der Ruhr ist. Das sind 10km von mir.  
Ich kann wenn ich etwas habe also direkt hin und es umtauschen


----------



## tobibo (12. März 2012)

hysterix schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat der kann oder wie war das??^^ Finde ich aber auch Schwachsinnig, für 1500 Euro bekommt man eins mit ner HD6990m die noch mal ne ganze Ecke Leistungsfähiger ist wie die GTX570m.
> 
> Hier ml paar etwas ältere Benchmarks von mir mit meinem X6819.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16358462
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2477646



Und ne ganze Ecke lauter und heißer...
Es gibt auch Leute, die nicht nur auf kompromisslose Leistung aus sind.


----------



## hysterix (12. März 2012)

Das stimmt so überhaupt nicht. Nen Kumpel hat die besagte Karte in seinem Notebook und sie is keineswegs lauter oder heißer. Es hängt immer davon ab wie gut oder schlecht die Kühlung im Notebook ist. Die GTX570m is auch keine Leisetreter 46 db sind laut und unter Last mit der Originalen Wärmelitpaste wird die Karte auch gute 85 C heiß. 



tobibo schrieb:


> Und ne ganze Ecke lauter und heißer...
> Es gibt auch Leute, die nicht nur auf kompromisslose Leistung aus sind.


----------



## 20savas02 (12. März 2012)

ich sage ehrlich
mir sind die 100 Euro mehr investition das wert, dass im falle eines problemes das gerät abgeholt wird 
repariert und ich es wieder bekomme.

die verbauten komponenten im p711 sind alles produkte die testsieger oder ziemlich weit oben in der bestenliste sind!!!

der barbone, mainboard sind gleich der rest ist anders!!!

medion                                       p711
ssd -> intel                           ssd-> Crucial oder Samsung

hdd -> hitachi mit 5400 UMin   hdd-> seagate momentus xt

grafikkarte -> 1,5gb ram               3gb ram  

(ich weiß bringt nicht viel aber wenn ich das ding an den fernseher knalle und dann in hohen auflösungen spiele vll. doch ein paar bilder mehr)

beim Ram bin ich mir nicht sicher soll aber auch von den speicher timings besser sein so wie ich gelesen habe!!!


der preis von medion im gegensatz zum p711 kommt schon irgendwie zu stande!!!
die fernseher von medion kann man auch nicht mit einem marken hersteller vergleichen.

anfang märz kommen auch neue angebote von mysn habe ich eben in einer mail erfahren also noch 2 wochen warten und dann hole ich mir das halt so wie beschrieben!!

außerdem bin ich ehrlich ich hatte jetzt schon 2 mal ein problem mit medion das prägt irgendwie!!!


noch mal eine andere frage diese nvidia optimus technik wo von ist die abhängig

mainboard oder grafikkarte bzw. treiber???


----------



## Dr.Bishop (12. März 2012)

Naaaaja wenn es nur 100€ wären.....
Wenn ich beim p711 genau die gleichen Teile verbaue wie beim Medion X7815 für 1199€, bin ich da bei 1471€ und das sind 272€.

mySN ist mittlerweile so eingestellt....das Sie nichtmal mehr Rückmeldung geben wenn man nach einem Rabatt fragt.
Und eines kann ich dir aus Erfahrung mit auf den Weg geben....wenn du einen Defekt am Notebook hast, ist mySN auch nicht mehr so nett


----------



## 20savas02 (12. März 2012)

ach was solls hat alles vor und nachteile ich warte bis märz 

und ich warte bis godzilla sein notebook hat und mir sagen kann wie laut das im ruhezustand ist ^^


----------



## Dr.Bishop (12. März 2012)

Hab so eben auch ein 7815 bestellt hab 50€ Rabatt von Medion bekommen, also hab ich gleich das nächst grösser mit der 1500gb festis gekauft.


----------



## hysterix (13. März 2012)

die Hitachi is für ne 5400 Platte sher schnell 
3 GB GRafikspeicher bringen bei einem Notebook rein gar nix sind Sinnlos.

Ich werde die Kepler Generation und IvyBridge überspringen und die nächste Generaton mir kaufen denn die GTX570m wird auch noch in den nächsten 2 Jahren lockker mithalten können. Ich sage nur HD5870m die Karte gehört selbst heute noch zu den HighEnd Karten 



20savas02 schrieb:


> hdd -> hitachi mit 5400 UMin hdd-> seagate momentus xt
> 
> grafikkarte -> 1,5gb ram 3gb ram


----------



## 20savas02 (13. März 2012)

dann an alle die sich jetzt ein medion holen

wäre nett wenn einer sagen könnte wie laut das beim surfen oder im office betrieb ist 
30db ist eine scheiß aussage !!!


----------



## hysterix (13. März 2012)

Ich finde es angenehm leise beim surfen. Man darf aber nich vergessen, das es ein Gamer Notebook ist und somit generell lauter is wie andere Notebooks. Wenn man was leises haben will was man nicht hört denn sollte man erst gar nicht zu einem Gamer Notebook greifen.




20savas02 schrieb:


> dann an alle die sich jetzt ein medion holen
> 
> wäre nett wenn einer sagen könnte wie laut das beim surfen oder im office betrieb ist
> 30db ist eine scheiß aussage !!!


----------



## 20savas02 (13. März 2012)

ich denke sowas ist auch immer schwer zu beurteilen 

ich habe momentan auch 3 lüfter in meinem pc gehäuse damit mein cpu gut gekühlt wird und das geht auch so klar 

und das so ein gamer notebook lauter ist ist logisch die komponenten erzeugen doch ganz schön wärme die auch weg muss...


nur der größte minus punkt ist für mich die fehlende nvidia optimus technik die die grafikkarte abschaltet und die cpu grafikkarte nimmt 
damit würde der grafikkarten lüfter wegfallen


----------



## hysterix (13. März 2012)

Die würde dir im idle nix nützen was die Lüfter Lauttsärke angeht, denn selbst jetzt hat die GPU nur 42 C aber die CPU werkelt im idle immer bei 50 C rum und genau das is, das Problem. Is halt nen I7 ... nimm nen i5 oder i3 und man hat Ruhe 
Also im Klartext: Das Book is im idle so unruhig wegen der CPU sprich dem I7 nicht wegen der GTX570m.
Und ich war schon so oft davor das Medion zu verkaufen aber ich schaff es nicht weil das Book einfach was Leistung angeht einfach Top ist und nix besseres gibt in der Preisklasse. Alle Games bisher laufen auf FHD und high Details was will man mehr  Lautstärke is mir da egal denn die Boxen übertönen bei weitem die Lüfterlautstärke. Und bisher is das der beste Klang was ich jeh in einem Notebook hatte.


20savas02 schrieb:


> ich denke sowas ist auch immer schwer zu beurteilen
> 
> ich habe momentan auch 3 lüfter in meinem pc gehäuse damit mein cpu gut gekühlt wird und das geht auch so klar
> 
> ...


----------



## 20savas02 (13. März 2012)

Zalman ZM-NC3000U Notebook Lüfter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

was es alles gibt man ich bin echt raus aus dem ganzen scheiß ^^ danke das ihr mir so viele infos gebt


kann man die lüfter den über ein exter. tool regeln 
wie früher mit speedfan?

ich meine man muss die cpu temperatur ja nur im blick haben?


----------



## stadler5 (14. März 2012)

@hysterix

warum nicht mal die WLP auswechseln ist doch bei deinem Medion ganz einfach meine IDL Temps der CPU liegen bei 38-43 Grad.
Und der höchstwert bei BF3 waren 83 Grad.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (14. März 2012)

Sorry 20savas02 das ich das jetzt so direkt sage aber.......nimmst du starke Medikamente?
Gaming Notebook und leise^^
Zalman notebook lüfter, aber beim Surfen muss die Kiste leise sein...

ÄhhhhHH?

Also ich hab keine Ahnung was du uns damit sagen möchtest



Aber mal was anderes, hat irgend wer schonmal bei Medion bestellt? 
Hab gestern geordert, und das ganze ging auf zackzack auf erledigt, aber Versendet oder ähnliches wurde noch nichts...mhhhh


----------



## 20savas02 (14. März 2012)

naja ich habe halt ein dektop pc da sind die möglichkeiten riesig was man machen kann 
klar ist ein notebook kleiner und man kann da nicht mal eben einen neuen lüfter etc. einbauen

hätte ja sein können das man den cpu lüfter regeln kann 
gaming notebook hin oder her, aber ob da ding im office oder beim internet surfen 
immer noch 30db haben muss ok


----------



## hysterix (14. März 2012)

Das habe ich schon lange gemacht  Unter Last habe ich auch keine 90 C mehr CPU sondern so um die 82 aber im idle dennoch 50 C warum auch immer. Hab die Arctic Colling MX4 genommen. Bei der GPU gabs gar keine Veränderungen an Temps mit der neuen Wärmeleitpaste, da sinds immer so unter Last 84 C und im idle ca 40 C.




stadler5 schrieb:


> @hysterix
> 
> warum nicht mal die WLP auswechseln ist doch bei deinem Medion ganz einfach meine IDL Temps der CPU liegen bei 38-43 Grad.
> Und der höchstwert bei BF3 waren 83 Grad.


----------



## stadler5 (14. März 2012)

verstehe ich jetzt nicht, sind doch die selben Kühler und Heatpipes. Meine GPU hat noch nie die 80 Grad erlebt.
Nach dem Repasten müßten auch deine IDL Temps besser sein oder gibt es dort Produktions schwankungen??

Du kannst versuchen das NB hinten höher zumachen


----------



## hysterix (14. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung mir waren ja die 90 C CPU zu hoch die jetzt halt bei 80 C liegen damit kann ich gut Leben  Gpu is immer beim zocken von BF3 oder BFBC2 bei 80 C schon vorher und auch jetzt. Ich mußte ja auch bei der GPU zweimal paste rauf machen, beim ersten mal hatte ich 100 C weil irgendwie die gpu keinen richtigen Kontakt hatte zum Kühler.




stadler5 schrieb:


> verstehe ich jetzt nicht, sind doch die selben Kühler und Heatpipes. Meine GPU hat noch nie die 80 Grad erlebt.
> Nach dem Repasten müßten auch deine IDL Temps besser sein oder gibt es dort Produktions schwankungen??
> 
> Du kannst versuchen das NB hinten höher zumachen


----------



## Dr.Bishop (15. März 2012)

Mein x7815 ist heute Morgen angekommen, ich muss sagen....ich bin echt begeistert.
Verarbeitung ist echt Top, da gibt es definitiv nichts zu meckern.

Die Lüfter sind definitiv hörbar, was bei einem Gamingnotebook aber ganz normal ist, falls jemand es doch ein wenig leiser haben möchte bzw. nicht möchte das die Lüfter immer mal wieder kurz hochdrehen sollte sich einen Notebook lüfter gleich dazu kaufen.

Sobald ich das Teile näher getestet hab werde ich auch ein Revw. bei Youtube einstellen.


gruss
Marco


----------



## 20savas02 (15. März 2012)

wie laut sind die lüfter den wenn du nur im internet bist? oder ein text dokument schreibst?


----------



## Godzilla15 (15. März 2012)

heute ist auch meiner angekommen '____' ein Traum. Wie schon beschriebe die Verarbeitung lässt nichts zu meckern über 


Die Lüfter summen leise vor sich hin


----------



## Dr.Bishop (15. März 2012)

Also die Lüfter sind definitiv nicht unangehnem allerdings deutlich hörbar, also nicht vergleichbar mit einem office notebook oder gar einem Mac.
Es ist eben ein Gaming Notebook.

Was mich aber sehr wundert =D ich hab jetzt mal FurMark laufen lassen und die gpu bleibt bei 40grad LOL


----------



## 20savas02 (15. März 2012)

ihr seit schon ratten ^^ 
jetzt hole ich mir wohl doch das medion da hier ja 2 sind die praxis erfahrung geben können ^^

kann jemand mal ein video machen damit man das geräusch mal hören kann beim inet surfen?
wie ist die tastatur bzw. mousepad @zilla du hast den vergleich zum p711? gleich oder anders?


das dass ding beim spielen laut wird ist klar


----------



## Dr.Bishop (16. März 2012)

Kann ich gerne mal morgen für dich tun, kein Thema.
So argh laut beim Surfen ist die Kiste garnicht =D


----------



## 20savas02 (16. März 2012)

das ist nett 
dann kann man sich mal ein  bild davon machen


----------



## hysterix (16. März 2012)

und ich mit meinem X6819 kann Langzeitpraxis Erfahrung geben^^
Wie gesagt das Notebook is nunmal hörbar auch im idel , das liegt mehr am I7 als an der GTX570m.
Bessere Wärmeleitpaste rauf machen bewirkt wahre wunder 



20savas02 schrieb:


> ihr seit schon ratten ^^
> jetzt hole ich mir wohl doch das medion da hier ja 2 sind die praxis erfahrung geben können ^^
> 
> kann jemand mal ein video machen damit man das geräusch mal hören kann beim inet surfen?
> ...


----------



## hysterix (16. März 2012)

Das kann definitiv nicht sein, entweder geht die Karte nich in den 3D Modus oder du hast auf Energiesparmodus das Book am laufen. Die Karte sollte so bei 70-80 C warm werden. Wäre auch schön wenn einer mal BFBC2 oder BF3 testen kann was CPU Temps sowie GPU Temps angeht, damit ich mal mit meinen vergleichen kann.



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Was mich aber sehr wundert =D ich hab jetzt mal FurMark laufen lassen und die gpu bleibt bei 40grad LOL


----------



## h4nsl (16. März 2012)

Konntet ihr preislich noch was rausholen?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (16. März 2012)

Jop,

Beim X7815 mit 1500gb Fest einfach beim Gutscheincode: X7815      eingeben und ihr habt das Notebook 50€ günstiger


----------



## Godzilla15 (16. März 2012)

wenn ich skyrim zocke (Auf Sehr Hoch) wird mein Book auch nicht wirklich warm. ich kann es nicht einmal fühlen oO 
das finde ich wiederum sehr merkwürdig :O 

Ich bin sowas von begeistert von dem Ding !  
Die Tastertur ist super ich weiß garnicht was die haben von wegen Klappern Oo 
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das die linke "Maustaste" schwergängig ist. Aber ich benutze eh eine Maus via Usb  ^^


----------



## Dr.Bishop (16. März 2012)

Das mit den Maustasten ist normal......ist aber auch bei mysn. und Co nicht anders 

Also ich habe bis dato getestet was die Wärme der GPU/CPU angeht:
BF3: CPU 67, GPU 68
Dota2: CPU 62, GPU 65
MW3: CPU 60, GPU 62

FPS:
BF3 in Mid 4XAA 35-60fps
Dota2 Alles auf Max: 60fps
MW3 Alles auf Max 60-70fps

Bin echt begeistert, hätte nicht gedacht das die Notebook Var. so gut mit der Desktop Var. der Gtx570 mit hält


----------



## hysterix (16. März 2012)

Naja die GTX570m kommt nicht mal annähernd an die Desktop GTX570 ran. Die GTX570m is so schnell wie Desktop GTX460 aber auch nur wenn sie gut OC is , ansonsten liegt sie etwas oberhalb einer HD5770. Also da sind noch Welten dazwischen  nen GTX580m SLI System kommt gerade so an ne GTX560 Desktop ran^^
Aber Fakt ist eins, das die GTX570m für ein Notebook viel Dampf hat und eigentlich Preis Technisch nix besseres gibt in meinen Augen. Ich kann auch alle Games super flüssig spielen und das in FHD. Also ich überspringe Kepler und EvyBridge und denn gibts erst was neues 



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Bin echt begeistert, hätte nicht gedacht das die Notebook Var. so gut mit der Desktop Var. der Gtx570 mit hält


----------



## hysterix (16. März 2012)

Und noch nen kleiner Sound Tip von mir   Der Sound is schon sehr geil bei den Books aber mit dem Programm holt ihr noch mehr raus, ich nutze es auch und der Sound is noch nen tacken besser^^
HD Quality Sound for YouTube, iTunes, Spotify, Pandora, Internet Explorer, Firefox, Google Chrome, Windows Media Player, Winamp - DFX Audio Enhancer - FXsound.com


----------



## 20savas02 (17. März 2012)

was ist den gute wärmeleitpaste`? also von welchem hersteller?



also sound ist auch gut dann ist ja schon mal ein punkt abgearbeitet 

godsilla spielst du skyrim in full hd? (würde dann doch auch gehen das ich den laptop hat einen lcd fernseher anschließe und darüber spiele oder`?


jetzt ist nur noch die geräusch sache so ein ding ^^ wobei mein aktueller pc auch nicht gerade leise ist


----------



## Godzilla15 (17. März 2012)

Zock Skyrim über mein Full HD Monitor 24" ohne Probleme und es macht bock ohne Ende! 
Wenn ich jetzt so im Internet surfe hör ich ihn nicht wirklich... selbst beim zocken nicht ^^


----------



## 20savas02 (17. März 2012)

kannst du ein video mal on stellen oder ein anderer
an meine mail addy geht auch würde das nur gerne mal hören


----------



## hysterix (17. März 2012)

Artic Cooling MX-4 kann ich empfehlen habe ich selber benutzt und wird auch von PCGH empfohlen. 



20savas02 schrieb:


> was ist den gute wärmeleitpaste`? also von welchem hersteller?


----------



## hysterix (17. März 2012)

Er hört ihn nicht weil der Ton lauter ist wie der Kühler oder er Kopfhörer auf hat, auf jedenfall is das Book bei Skyrim oder BF3 ,BFBC2 DEUTLICH hörbar ca 44 db. Da kann mir keiner sagen man hört es nicht.




Godzilla15 schrieb:


> Zock Skyrim über mein Full HD Monitor 24" ohne Probleme und es macht bock ohne Ende!
> Wenn ich jetzt so im Internet surfe hör ich ihn nicht wirklich... selbst beim zocken nicht ^^


----------

